

MoTimeLapse - Movember Moustache Tracker - jcaruso
http://www.motimelapse.com

======
jcaruso
For those of you participating in Movember, it offers an easy way to track the
growth of your via photos from your mobile phone.

Also, I think it is clear that I need some design help. So anyone with some
good ideas please don't hesitate to offer some suggestions or a mockup.

I'm not planning on taking any profits from this site... Even with the ads I
figure I may lose money if traffic gets out of hand. But if there happen to be
any, then I'll donate them back to Movember.com

